
Why we should celebrate shyness - type0
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160830-why-we-should-celebrate-shyness
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
Having worked and lived in both North America (USA and Canada) and the UK I
find it's easier to be a shy or introverted person in the UK and I observe
more shy people in the UK too. That's just my experience but the point is
whether or not it should be celebrated there are strong cultural and societal
differences about acceptance of it even within countries that are close
culturally.

